# on point pics anyone



## harrigab

not sure if it's already been done, but I thought it'd be good to see pics of your V on point, I'll kick off with Ruby pointing some rabbits in a hedge


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Great picture of ruby and great idea for a post!
Here's Luna at hunting class pointing at a pigeon (under that pile of hay) 

I realize I've been extremely active in the forums these past couple of days but I'm new and I'm a proud mama. I'll slow down soon, I promise.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

ugh, here's the picture.


----------



## harrigab

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Great picture of ruby and great idea for a post!
> Here's Luna at hunting class pointing at a pigeon (under that pile of hay)
> 
> _*I realize I've been extremely active in the forums these past couple of days but I'm new and I'm a proud mama. I'll slow down soon, I promise.*_


Nooo!!! we like lots of posts and pics


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Thanks harrigab!


----------



## RubyRoo

Tried to get a good one of my Ruby. She likes to point at the dragonflies.


----------



## harrigab

this one was a butterfly ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

Dont know if this photo of Darcy in some sort of point, gets through as I am useless at anything to do with computers..


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

it came through. great picture.


----------



## Darcy1311

Thanks for that, lets encourage more photos of these fantastic beasts....doing what they love..


----------



## redbirddog

point and hold thru shot.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/vizsla-pheasant-hunt-birds-landing.html

In the post above Bailey is to the left, pheasant to the right in the middle picture.

RBD


----------



## OttosMama

Fun thread, Harrigab! Here's Otto!


----------



## Suliko

Great shots everyone! Since I'm on the phone, I only have Pacsirta's points. Haven't been able to catch Sophie lately on a point. Either she's too fast or I'm too slow.


----------



## texasred




----------



## texasred




----------



## WillowyndRanch

Willowynd's Rockin' Kyburz (Ky)

I couldn't decide which picture... so

(I could fill this server with Pointing pictures. ;D)


----------



## BlueandMac

If I do this right...and that is a long shot.  
First one is right after we got Blue...too bad the idiot taking the picture (me) wasn't a better shot...would have been nice to have her whole body in the picture. 
Second one - if you look directly up from Blue's neck, you can actually see the pheasant (white ring on neck stands out)
Third one - she is a serious hunter! No laughing at the bandanna - it was some added protection as she was healing from a couple staples on her chest. 
Fourth one - Mac...nice honor for Blue (who you can barely see in the bush).
Last one - Mac on point. He is really coming into his own now...at first we thought he was gun shy, but now we realize he just becomes overwhelmed if there were too many other dominant dogs around.
He was amazing this last season. They both just turned five on May 10th. 

I too had trouble choosing just a few point pics...


----------



## Suliko

I am really enjoying this thread!!  I just want to click the "Like" button on every picture! Found an older one of Sophie pointing.... and couldn't resist to share another one of Pacsirta pointing that her breeder sent me  Sorry if I get carried away ;D


----------



## VictoriaW

I think I posted this one when I took it, but I just can't resist adding it to this thread!


----------



## VictoriaW

I have to add my favorite puppy point, too...out on one of our woodland walks at 5 1/2 months.


----------



## threefsh

Here's a puppy point and some "big girl" points. 

Great topic!


----------



## Crazy Kian

Here are a few and one on my signature frOm his first junior test.


----------



## texasred

This was Junes first pointed quail. She was still a young pup and retrieved it to me by the head.


----------



## hotmischief

Boris pointing at Canada Geese 31/2months


----------



## adrino

Love the pics of all those beautiful Vs!!! ;D 8)

Finally I managed to take one pic of Elza pointing...
She's almost 7 months old but only just started to point... :-[


----------



## stevenjj

These were on an early morning walk with Layla at a friend's island.


Wetland Pointing by steven_jj, on Flickr


Pointing by steven_jj, on Flickr


----------



## Mischa

Here's Mischa training for her day-job...


----------



## Suliko

Ha! My husband finally got a good shot of Sophie pointing this morning by our clubhouse while on the way to the woods. She was bunny-hunting!


----------



## harrigab




----------



## hotmischief

Me thinks DUCK for dinner


----------



## Gingernutter

Only in the local park but a point all the same. Wood pigeon in the pic too.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/vizsla-is-and-was-hunting-dog.html

A 50 year field trialer, George Noren, (starting in 1962) with Vizslas put the You Tube Video together

_Vizsla is and was a hunting dog._

Sit back, turn on your speakers and enjoy. If you have never seen Vizslas afield you are missing an important link to your dog's personality and behavior.

Happy trails and trails,

RBD


----------



## veifera

Last weekend


----------



## Darcy1311

This is one of Darcy...I think it's a pose rather than a point....


----------



## DougAndKate

Funny to see a V/Pit mix point. He points with his ears too


----------



## OttosMama

2 days before his first birthday!


----------



## adrino

Got a new one not long ago. 

Have to share it! 8)


----------



## sniper john

One from this month.


----------



## harrigab




----------



## dmak

Felt like reviving this thread. I would love to see some more point pics. The true essence of this breed.


----------



## zigzag

oops


----------



## Ozkar

I posted this in his b'day thread, but It's a point pic........


----------



## harrigab

stunning pic dmak!! ;D


----------



## Vida

Poppy at the quarry


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Tiberius pointing his first wing on a string at 8 weeks.


----------



## dmak

Love it Rufus. Start em young for a lifetime of fun

Harri - thanks. I never think to take pics when we're on a hunt cause we're both in the zone, but he locked up hard on a quail just inside the field boundary and he was begging for a pic to be taken


----------



## zigzag

4 months old, I think this was his first scent point.


----------



## Ozkar

My girl was in fine form this morning on some pink and grey Galahs.


----------



## mikesf

This is the first time I saw Maci point. I set 2 quail out on the farm for her to work with. I didnt expect much as she was only 4 months old, she is now 5 months. She was about 75 yards from the first bird so Im not convinced she was pointing at a bird as she only held it for about 10 seconds and then went back to playing..like puppies do.


----------



## WireyV

Rigby prefers to chase after and then point at her tennis ball when I throw it, rather than retrieve it...

Her first ever point was at some chickens in a coop at a friends farm


----------



## timgillbo

Max on point


----------



## dmak

Great shots tim


----------



## DougAndKate

Frosty Pond Point


----------



## RubyRoo

Here are some of my favorite Ruby point pics. 2 of them is when she was a baby. We have an on point pic from her first day with us. Yes, she is pointing at a milk jug but still counts ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch

I like this one RBD took yesterday, as much for the Point as the backdrop.

Ken


----------



## harrigab

not a classic point pose, but Rubes stood stock still for ages as I was watching out of the window, so I went to investigate and there was a little fledgling on the ground


----------



## Suliko

Our latest point trends....when hunting mice!


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: on point pics anyone*



Suliko said:


> Our latest point trends....when hunting mice!


That pic is just brilliant sulli.......... Just so typically Vizsla. Astro does this in the river trying to catch fish.


----------



## Suliko

Thanks, *Ozkar*! Pacsi is a very natural pointer... I mean - poser!  Does the fishing on point look something like that?  
(sorry....very Vizsla obsessed person (VVOP) here :-[ )


----------



## Denaligirl

On our hike last week...


----------



## Darcy1311

Sorry it's not on point, Darcy would not conform today typical Vizsla, but she did climb a tree to try and get Darcy enemy number one....a squirrel..


----------



## dmak

We teased the pup a bit today at the petstore. Those parakeets are lucky to be behind glass. He was pointing and whining. The camera phone wasn't quick enough to get the point pic


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Wow! Budgie prices have more than doubled in 7 years! We bought a replacement bird for Sarah and the price then was $9.99. I know this because prior to buying the replacement $10 bird, we took the prior one in to the Vet because it was sick and spent $175.

All worth it!
Ken


----------



## redbirddog

A great shot of one of Ken's "student of the bird" (Pearl) in the desert.

Pearl is a dog that will be a field champion soon.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: on point pics anyone*



redbirddog said:


> A great shot of one of Ken's "student of the bird" (Pearl) in the desert.
> 
> Pearl is a dog that will be a field champion soon.
> 
> RBD


Oh wow....a new member..........welcome..........perhaps pop over to the intro section and introduce yourself........ 







Welcome back mate.


----------



## dmak




----------



## lilyloo

I posted this a couple months back in a different thread, but here ya go!


----------



## Darcy1311

I took this one of Darcy a couple of days ago, she stood there for ages, but there was nothing in the bushes....she looks a bit skinny at the moment, I increased her food intake but she still looks thin...


----------



## texasred

I don't think she looks skinny. She does have a deep chest and that's good for lung capacity. A waist line, also good. Her back and hips look filled out. I would say shes at the perfect weight.


----------



## v-john

I don't think she looks skinny either. At about the right shape, really.


----------



## OttosMama

It's been quite a while since we met with our trainer. Okay, 5 months  Otto performed the best today I would say! I was one proud mama. This is his first bird today - kind of hard to see but if you look closely at right side of the pic you'll see a little orange flag. He was right on it! Motivation to keep up with his training!!


----------



## timgillbo

Max was having a blast today with the birds...


----------



## Rudy

8)


----------



## harrigab

Ruby pointing a "jackdaw"



..that turned out to be a discarded poo bag lol!


----------



## hobbsy1010

An old pic but a favourite of mine.....

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-bdkT5Bd/0/XL/i-bdkT5Bd-XL.jpg

Taken at the end of our drive 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

This is a recent one of Darcy kind of pointing, the Darcy way, and this was the object of her fascination... ;D


----------



## Angie NG

Not quite sure what Bella had seen


----------



## Darcy1311

hobbsy1010 said:


> An old pic but a favourite of mine.....
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-bdkT5Bd/0/XL/i-bdkT5Bd-XL.jpg
> 
> Taken at the end of our drive
> 
> Hobbsy


 He is a real beauty, lovely jowls, a real houndy look....my Darcy has the girly face of a whippet.. ;D..


----------



## hobbsy1010

Darcy1311 said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An old pic but a favourite of mine.....
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-bdkT5Bd/0/XL/i-bdkT5Bd-XL.jpg
> 
> Taken at the end of our drive
> 
> Hobbsy
> 
> 
> 
> He is a real beauty, lovely jowls, a real houndy look....my Darcy has the girly face of a whippet.. ;D..
Click to expand...

Darcy his jowls are so large he has trouble walking with them!!! :-\

Our bitch River has a more of a 'snouty' look to her 

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-BccTqwn/0/XL/i-BccTqwn-XL.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

hobbsy1010 said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An old pic but a favourite of mine.....
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-bdkT5Bd/0/XL/i-bdkT5Bd-XL.jpg
> 
> Taken at the end of our drive
> 
> Hobbsy
> 
> 
> 
> He is a real beauty, lovely jowls, a real houndy look....my Darcy has the girly face of a whippet.. ;D..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darcy his jowls are so large he has trouble walking with them!!! :-\
> 
> Our bitch River has a more of a 'snouty' look to her
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-BccTqwn/0/XL/i-BccTqwn-XL.jpg
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

 Hobbsy thats the word I was looking for Darcy's jowls...snouty and with snooty look..


----------



## hobbsy1010

I think this pic explains the difference Darcy ;D

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-FZCb5Zz/0/XL/i-FZCb5Zz-XL.jpg

Apologies for diverting from the original post :-[

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Lovely photograph Hobbsy, she has the same snouty snout as my Darcy.. ;D
sorry we have deviated off topic..


----------



## Rudy

Week 11.5 my Willow

she will hold it over 2 minutes ;D

Team Rudy coaching her


----------



## dmak

Thank god this thread revived itself. This is my FAVORITE thread in the entire forum. Love seeing the pups doing what they've been designed to do. Keep the point pics coming!!!


----------



## Rudy




----------



## FLgatorgirl

First picture at about ten or 12 weeks. Second is at about 8 months pointing at a squirrel. She has been quietly and patiently stalking them like a cat since about 3 months old. Her technique has improved and it would not surprise me if she catches one before much longer!!


----------



## mikesf

Here is Maci at 7 months. Still working on her holding the point till I can flush the bird. Having a ball working with her as she is my first V and first bird dog.


----------



## tknafox2

Well This was Foxy's very first Point, she was just a couple of months old, and I'm sure it was a bird?


----------



## harrigab

out on the rabbits yesterday evening


----------



## einspänner

Nothing gives me goosebumps like those low stretched out points. Beautiful Ruby!


----------



## hotmischief

Boris learning to point!!


----------



## Darcy1311

One of my Darcy, and something of interest for her.. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE on a soft point - the bird was 20yds away - hard point in 2nd pic


----------



## Darcy1311

Although nothing to do with on point, I just took this twenty minutes ago, I dont know if the fox got it's prey as I had to go home to catch Coronation Street....LOL..  ;D


----------



## tknafox2

Yeah!!! I was able to snap a couple of good shots today... We Really had a great time, Mr.Ferguson was on his game, and so was Reuben with the shot gun ( which always helps!) We were all smiles at the end of the session!


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> Although nothing to do with on point, I just took this twenty minutes ago, _*I dont know if the fox got it's prey*_ as I had to go home to catch Coronation Street....LOL..  ;D


 nope, me and Ruby got it lol, missed the fox though..


----------



## einspänner

Put that one in the pic of the month comp, tkna!


----------



## Tika V

Tika during training...


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Here are a few pics of our boy, Zeke. We've done no hunt training with him at all. He just loves to point & stalk birds & bunnies around our property.

The first two were at 10 months old. Even now (at 2 yrs old) he always has to stop & check out the burning bush because chickadees frequently stop there on their way to & from the feeders across the yard.

Third pic is pointing & stalking toward the aforementioned bird feeders.

Final pic was just last month, scent pointing something in the tall brush.


----------



## einspänner

I can't believe this thread hasn't been updated in two years! 

Visited friends on the coast today. Scout pointed a kite in the sky and then ran up and down the beach and climbed on rocks trying to catch it. Her optimism was rewarded when it came crashing down. I let her investigate, but called her away in case she tried to retrieve the strange bird.


----------



## harrigab

I must have scores of pics since I last posted in this thread, will try and hunt them out later


----------



## harrigab

one from the last couple of weeks, this was a partridge I think


----------



## zigzag

Point on my left side.


----------



## Watsdakwento

Here's our guy Nebbi in the woods. . .


----------



## harrigab

some from saturdays shoot


----------



## harrigab

,,,,,,,and both pointing a woodcock


----------



## harrigab

on the first pic, (from saturdays shoot) Ruby and Elvis held point until the pheasant flushed itself, if you enlarge the image you can see it taking flight in the top left hand corner. Elvis is really steadying up this year and holding point very well


----------



## cuddlebuglove

The Red dogs sure point nicely. How I adore them, the Weimaraners and the GSPS.


----------



## organicthoughts

Elvis is all grown up Doug. Looking spectacular


----------



## organicthoughts

Two pics doing some training

First pic is 4 year old Yoffi
Second pic is 8 month old Cali... she is a stylish pup


----------



## texasred

> Second pic is 8 month old Cali.


She looks intense


----------



## organicthoughts

TexasRed said:


> Second pic is 8 month old Cali.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks intense
Click to expand...

Very intense


----------



## texasred

Cash and Izzy today on point.


----------



## harrigab

a double header on saturday


----------



## harrigab

what's the chance of a bird being in here?...nothing less than 100% I'd say..(and there was 2 in fact  )


----------



## 1stVizsla

Stella "almost pointing" our Flying Squirrel. Although not a true point you can see the squirrel in this pic. 

She's had a few fabulous points on him in her first encounter ... it's the best we're able to do in Mich indoors in Jan. ;D


----------



## einspänner

From what I've heard it's actually pretty common for them to "point" with all legs on the ground for fur and the more classical leg in the air for feathers.


----------



## 1stVizsla

Thx, that's a great anecdote/rule!! ;D Her Garmin radio collar and hand unit just arrived yesterday. She's 9 mo now and really starting to move out on our hikes... and there's coyotes around so I will feel better with the radio collar on her.

I've posted bird feeders outside all windows/doors that she watches keenly every wintry day and we did some quail training/scenting with her in the Fall as per Wyndwillows excellent suggestions so hopefully we will be ready when Spring starts busting out!!


----------



## tknafox2

Fergy went out training last week, because his point has gotten reeallly rusty!! Our trainer has said the four on the floor point is the optimum point, having a leg up indicates the readiness to charge in on the prey. I don't know??? The best hunting dog photos, I've seen, almost always show the dog with a leg up, our Weimaraner Greta went to gundog school, and only chased Frisbee's. But when we would land the Frisbee in an odd position ( like leaning on a chair leg) she would point it for 5 min, and then creep up on it like it was alive... 

Here are some pictures of Fergy's efforts last week with the trainer... it is really most funny when he tells it because he is carrying his shotgun, shells, and collar control, and phone ! Fergy is pointing, but can't stand still... first one leg is up, then down and the other leg is up, then down, He is so excited, he just can't quite get his Point under control. The trainer was able to get these pic's. put his phone away, get his gun ready, and Fergy was still pointing... sort of.
These of course are two separate events.


----------



## hecallsmebama

Amos is like your weim! He always points the frisbee when we are holding it and he's anticipating the throw. My friends always crack up because it's a serious point too!!! I have a video somewhere. ;D


----------



## trevor1000

Pictures of pointing V's never gets old
Yes I'm sure I have posted these before but why not again


----------



## Anida

Love these  We see the window point all too often. My 3yo is looking at these and saying "look it's Kaylee!" he gets our beagles mixed up too right now haha


----------



## hecallsmebama

I found a pic of Amos pointing at the frisbee. He does this before every toss. Cracks me up! Good times. ;D


----------



## einspänner

Older pic, but this is what happens when your dog is intently waiting on you to throw a ball and then sees you take out the camera. Immediate drop in intensity and that look. ;D


----------



## harrigab

mondays shoot, another backed up double header on a pheasant


----------



## harrigab

need to upload some from so far this season,,,been loads


----------



## tknafox2

This is Max,


----------



## Bourland

*On Point*

Here's my 8 month old "Riggs" pointing quail....he's been at school for a little while and I'm liking the results!


----------



## freealfin

Here's my 3 months old girl pointing quail in Florida


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

freealfin said:


> Here's my 3 months old girl pointing quail in Florida


The 1st picture is so cute!


----------



## tknafox2

Adorable ... Papa is truly in teaching Mode!!


----------



## 2RedDawgs

*Boomer on "point" ??*

Well I'm sure this isn't considered an "official"point but he sure is concentrating on the laser light! Scarlett on the other hand could care less and thinks her brother is a silly boy! BTW, Scarlett was spayed 1/11/18....she is doing great; working hard to keep her from being too active......Yeah, I know.....right!!!!????!!!


----------



## texasred

I wouldn't use a laser anywhere around a Vizsla.

http://www.akc.org/content/entertainment/articles/laser-pointers-more-frustration-than-fun/


----------



## 2RedDawgs

Wow... Never crossed my mind. It'll not be used again...thank you! I did use a flirt pole when weather was good; freezing weather and snow here....we have them in an agility class for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

This is Cash at about 3 months! Sorry about the picture. I had to take a screenshot of a video to get a good picture of him pointing. He points my wife's Yorkie when he's trying to get him to play with him. Otherwise, he points wings and toys. I'm taking him to a quail preserve about 30 mins from me to get him on some real birds.


----------



## 2RedDawgs

Scarlet on a late night rabbit "hunt"......


----------



## tknafox2

I just took this Yesterday morning... We had a great walk on the Esplanade in Redondo Beach, It is very sad the dogs are not allowed on the beach. But Zeke didn't care , He was totally engrossed in the pigeons!!


----------



## MikoMN

https://youtu.be/y-e_f21AL5c 
Here is a sight point. I edited out the first 30 seconds where he wasn't moving at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RedDawgs

Birds are driving our 2 V's nuts! Robins, Cardinals, etc are very active here in our initial stages of spring....here's Boomer on "alert".....


----------



## einspänner

I think Scout hopes that by pointing, a bird will magically appear in every clump of grass she passes.


----------



## pez999

This was taken last July when Bandi was about 5 months old. Enjoying the outdoors in Quebec for 4th of July. Sooo many mosquitos and black flies, he got a few bites on his stomach from that trip even with the Seresto collar on.


----------



## stewart

One of Lex's greatest pleasures is flushing pheasants. How he spots them I don't know but here he is with a low sun making him glow as he catches sight of one.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

stewart said:


> One of Lex's greatest pleasures is flushing pheasants. How he spots them I don't know but here he is with a low sun making him glow as he catches sight of one.


stewart, I don't see any pictures in your comment.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby and 'Vis on the pheasants


----------



## Gabica

Miksa at 6 months. will start formal bird training in the spring.


----------



## texasred

Just Shine


----------



## texasred

Gabica said:


> Miksa at 6 months. will start formal bird training in the spring.


I release quail out in Waller pretty often for Shine.
If you would like Miksa to come out one day, let me know.
Its the 290, Binford rd area.


----------



## Gabica

OMG, that would be awesome with the quail. I am off work pretty much till the year end in case u have availability / plan to release quail. Otherwise any weekend. If GPS is right, it is less than an hour drive, so i can be very flexible.


----------



## texasred

I'll send you my cell number. 
I'm out there 2-3 days a week running dogs, and should be picking up more quail by friday.


----------



## spiz

Whisky on point totally focused.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasBirdDog

texasred said:


> I'll send you my cell number.
> I'm out there 2-3 days a week running dogs, and should be picking up more quail by friday.


Where are you getting your quail right now?


----------



## texasred

Roadside Quail Farm, right outside of Columbus Texas. You should be able to find a supplier at this time of year.

Trying to remember your local. 
Let me know, and I'll ask around.


----------



## Gabica

Miksa finding quail and pointing as per his instinct. 
Shine and Bende were way ahead of us and very quick, could not take good pictures with phone only, they need a big camera with their speed)
Thank u Deb again, this has been a tremendous help for us. And lots of fun!


----------



## harrigab

one from yesterday's shoot


----------



## Gabica

Harrigab, this one with the 2 wired hair babies looks like one in a book teaching about the breed. fascinating.


----------



## harrigab

Gabica said:


> Harrigab, this one with the 2 wired hair babies looks like one in a book teaching about the breed. fascinating.


I have a chance photo of Elvis that looks like the cover of my friend Roy Bebbingtons book "A dog for all reasons"


----------



## texasred

Guess I never posted these.


----------



## harrigab

shame I chopped of Elvis's nose..


----------



## texasred

Two pics of Shine. 
One squirrel watching, and the other on birds.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

texasred said:


> ...
> Two pics of Shine. ...



She is beautiful!


----------



## Gabica

Mom those darn birds have a nest all the way up on the tree!


----------



## harrigab

when Ruby locks up this tight there's only one reason, bird in there!, 11 dogs (Labs and spaniels) had been through this ground looking for a pricked hen pheasant prior, they didn't find it, maybe it was the slight shift of wind direction, but Ruby was straight onto it


----------

